# Midges in Snowdonia



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the little b*ggers are bad there in May many thanks Dave.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I live in north Wales , can't say I've ever seen em around here


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

May is a good time to visit Snowdonia never seen any midges we use Betws Y Coed CC site a lot.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Never seen any either.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wilded in the area lots of times. never even thought about midges, so probably never seen one there!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We stayed at the c&cc forest holiday site in beddgelert and were eaten alive by the little blighters. I know it was in the early summer but can't remember the specific month.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

ThePrisoner said:


> We stayed at the c&cc forest holiday site in beddgelert and were eaten alive by the little blighters. I know it was in the early summer but can't remember the specific month.


We`ve stayed there loads of times and never had a problem but then again we tend to go to the top of the site near the railway and away from the river.
Got eaten alive in Scotland though, if they go for independence they can keep the b***ers.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks all i have booked it .


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

KARTMAN said:


> ThePrisoner said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed at the c&cc forest holiday site in beddgelert and were eaten alive by the little blighters. I know it was in the early summer but can't remember the specific month.
> ...


Hi kartman

The post prompted me to have a check and I found these reviews

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2828

I think you were lucky. : )


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

ThePrisoner said:


> KARTMAN said:
> 
> 
> > ThePrisoner said:
> ...


Yes I think we were, looks like they are most active May through to July


----------



## LickeyEndBlues (Oct 25, 2011)

We used to have a log cabin near Trawsvynedd. Early summer was a nightmare.......as bad as the ones in Scotland.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We live in north Wales, too. We get midges all the year round, even in sub zero temperatures. Our house is on the edge of moorland at the bottom of a mountain, and there are lots of trees. Midges like the shade of trees and long grass.

An open site is the best to avoid them.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got back ,the midges were really bad but the trek up Snowdon via the Rhyd Ddu path was well worth going for


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We've just got back but didn't get bothered by the midges. We walked up on Wednesday - got to the top about 1.00pm. Lovely day for it but it was busy at the top!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

My own fault ,i booked at Beddgelert forest campsite .I expected it to have been in a clearing like most we have stayed on,but it is a true forest site amongst the trees.I got up at 10.30 saturday morning .I made good time, my fitness levels are building up nicely again after starting training again after health reasons has stopped me doing so .


----------

